

Ask HN: Best way to deal with Twitter username squatters or bystanders? - barredo

Is there a way to contact Twitter support besides the form for trademark infringement? (http://support.twitter.com/articles/18367-trademark-policy)
======
fakelvis
The official word from Twitter (as you pointed out):

* Inactive Account Policy: [http://support.twitter.com/forums/26257/entries/15362-inacti...](http://support.twitter.com/forums/26257/entries/15362-inactive-usernames)

* Trademark Policy: <http://support.twitter.com/articles/18367-trademark-policy>

However, Twitter have been known to free up unused usernames by request.

Two years ago I used the following method, YMMV[1]:

Send username@twitter.com an email with the subject line "Change username to
existing, inactive username" with the following content:

\---

* Username I want: @SquattedUsername

* Existing username:@MyRubbishCurrentUsername

* Change username: not start again with new.[2]

\---

A day or two later my account was automatically transferred.

[1] This method assumes that you currently have a Twitter account and the
'squatted username is inactive.

[2] If you want the Tweets from your current account to be transferred (rather
than deleted/archived) say this. Otherwise state that you would like to start
afresh.

~~~
barredo
Thanks a lot, really. I already emailed username@twitter.com a few weeks ago,
but I did again with your advice. I really hope it works :-)

------
alastair
Show up at their office with cake?

[<http://tynan.com/twittercake>]

------
lqnguyen
i had the same problem. i never thought about contacting Twitter...I was just
going to email him and ask him nicely. long shot?

